
Ask HN: (again) – Shopping in Japan - Pamar
A couple years ago I asked HN for shopping suggestions for my next trip to Japan[1]. This is a shorter trip (one week) and I will be in Tokyo.
Is there anything (electronic or not) that is really difficult or expensive to buy outside of Japan, and does not require fluency in the language to use&#x2F;enjoy?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=11213143
======
gaspoweredcat
most such items are kind of japan specific and not really things you cant get
here anymore.

for me the only things are the fantastic japanese energy drinks and crazy
cigarettes, other than that these its just things that are cheaper (than here
in the UK anyway) like say snap kit models, another thing i noticed was
extremely cheap were used electronics especially high end audio players for
some reason (trader in akihabara have some insanely cheap audiophile grade
players)

just use your cash to enjoy yourself while youre there

